# matchmaking advice?



## Smaug (May 4, 2018)

I have two litters planned for the end of September. I want to breed these two four month old does to two different males. What would you recommend for the most interesting colors? I am particularly interested in more chinchillas. I will be holding back several to bring in new genetics.
Here is a list of the seven bucks available (my picks in bold):
year old solid sable
year old argente spotted(thanks LakeMousery)
spotted sable
recesseve yellow pied with poor record
*Argente or dove piebald*
his black piebald brother
*chocolate*
Doe 1








Doe 2








Sister of Argente/dove


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Just to let you know, my predictions are only predictions. I could very likely be incorrect because a lot of coats can appear similar. In addition, hidden coat colors are dependent on recessives, which isn't apparent by the phenotype. Due to the impossibility to identify genotype purely through visual evaluation, it is impossible to predict the possible colors. The only way to find out the recessives is to breed and keep records for the offspring.

However, my guess is to:
If you want Chinchilla, I'd breed the Argente buck with Doe 1, then inbreed best resulting buck back to Doe 1 and inbreed the offspring.


----------

